
Stock-trading app Robinhood scraps UK launch - maxbaines
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/07/21/stock-trading-app-robinhood-scraps-uk-launch/
======
maxbaines
Email received...

An update on Robinhood UK

Hi there,

We’re saddened to share that we’ve made the difficult decision to postpone our
UK launch indefinitely. We'll be closing our waitlist and taking down our UK
website shortly.

The world has changed a lot over the past several months and we’re adapting
with it. On a company level, we’ve come to recognise that our efforts are
currently best spent on strengthening our core business in the US and making
further investments in our foundational systems.

Since we announced our intent to launch in the UK, we’ve been fueled by your
excitement for Robinhood and humbled by your response. We’re sorry that we
cannot deliver the product we promised you this year.

Although our global expansion plans are on hold for now, we will continue our
work to democratise finance for all and we look forward to the day when we can
bring this mission to the UK.

Sincerely, The Robinhood UK Team

A note about your privacy: We will be deleting email addresses from the
waitlist and removing them from our systems to help protect your privacy.

